# Alfie



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Alfie needs a new home, (East London) can anyone help?

Unfortunately I am looking to rehome my cat. He is a male and is called Alfie. Ginger and white mainly with a hint of tan. Very loving. Nice looking and very clean. Goes outdoors so no litter needed. Flea teated and wormed but not spayed yet. Just can't afford to keep him. Free to a good home. Must be collected. Let me know if interested please. 

Belongs to someone i went to school with.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a shame he looks lovely. He cant be very old, pity they didnt think about the cost when they took him on poor boy. Hope he gets a lovely home.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

rose said:


> What a shame he looks lovely. He cant be very old, pity they didnt think about the cost when they took him on poor boy. Hope he gets a lovely home.


People just don't think 

I really want to find him a nice new home.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww Alfie is gorgeous, hope he finds a forever home soon


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Aww Alfie is gorgeous, hope he finds a forever home soon


I hope so too.

If only, but I can't


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> If only, but I can't


Same here


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Is he ok with other cats?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told that he has lived with a cat and dogs by his present owner and is about 18 months to 2 years.


----------

